# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  چگونه نرم افزار game maker 8.1 رو دیکامپایل کنیم؟

## shervin_akh

سلام میخواستم بدونم چه جوری میشه یه نرم افزاری مثل game maker 8.1 که به زبان دلفی نوشته شده رو دیکامپایل و به سورس در اورد تا قابل توسعه باشه؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 

باتشکر :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mask

> سلام میخواستم بدونم چه جوری میشه یه نرم افزاری مثل game maker 8.1 که به زبان دلفی نوشته شده رو دیکامپایل و به سورس در اورد تا قابل توسعه باشه؟
> 
> باتشکر


نمیشه.وققتون رو تلف نکنید

----------


## pbm_soy

دیکامپایل هم بکنید میتوانید سورس اسمبلی آنرا دربیاورید

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بله اسمبلی ان را می بینید و فرمان هایی که به کار رفته رو ببینید. معمولا یه برنامه رو دیکامپایل میکنن تا بتونن رمز و پسوردی که توش به کار رفته رو ببینن.

----------

